# [mysql]problemi riavvio/stop[RISOLTO]

## drumpaul

come da oggetto ho degli strani problemi con mysql che non ho mai avuto.

Ora sto usando la versione 5.0.38.

Ecco cosa succede:

tanto per cominciare quando do il comando

```
emerge --config mysql
```

a meno che non killo brutalmente il processo questo sembra in 'trance', comunque sia la configurazione sembra a posto.

Il punto della questione è che quando per qualsivoglia motivo tento di riavviare a mano mysql, sempre utilizzando lo script presente in init, ci mette un bel po' di tempo allo stop del processo, anche nella fase di arresto/riavvio della macchina intera (per la cronaca un portatile), quindi ho come il sospetto che sia tutto collegato.

A volte mi da un warning dicendomi che il file .pid è già esistente ma anche eliminandolo manualmente, zappando e killando tutti i processi allo stop del servizio ci mette una vita ogni volta che stoppo...

Qual'è dunque la risoluzione a questo mistero?un bug?inettitudine mia?

Attendo speranzoso il vostro aiuto.

GrazieLast edited by drumpaul on Wed May 23, 2007 8:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drumpaul

nessuno riscontra la stessa 'problematica'?

ditemi qualcosa...

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

stesso problema anche qui. Su architettura amd64 hardened multilib. Mi succede tanto sui nocona quanto sugli opteron. 

Che make.profile hai scelto?

----------

## drumpaul

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop/

questo è il percorso a cui punta il mio link in /etc/make.profile

cmq faccio presente che adotto la politica 'solo le flag che dico io', cioè disabilito tutte le use e a mano a mano aggiungo quelle che ritengo opportune o talune richieste dai software che installo.

Per ora le mie use abilitate sono queste:

 *Quote:*   

> 7zip                [+ C  ]
> 
> acpi                [+ C  ]
> 
> aiglx               [+ C  ]
> ...

 

@masterbrian

hai per caso qualche idea/sospetto su cosa possa essere la causa di ciò?

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

sinceramente pensavo fosse dovuto all'architettura hardened-multilib, ma a questo punto, vedendo i problemi che hai tu, non ne sono piu' sicuro. Ti succede su amd o intel?

----------

## drumpaul

Ho riscontrato il problema su notebook Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

La cosa buffa è che dopo un'eternità magari si stoppa però è un'attesa insostenibile.

Vagando tra i post (...ebbene si ho usato la magica funzione cerca...  :Very Happy:  ) sembra che su versioni precedenti questo non si verifichi.

Ora dovrei giusto provare sul pc fisso (che ultimamente utilizzo poco) su cui ho probabilmente una versione più datata di mysql, appena posso provo, tu intanto che versione stai usando?(per la cronaca anche lui ha un processore intel anche se vecchiotto)

Tra l'altro io uso la dev-db/mysql-5.0.38 sul portatile, quella del fisso non la ricordo.

Inoltre ho notato che una volta avviato mysql tra i processi scopro questo:

```
cyberguest cotlod # ps -A | grep mysql

 5865 ?        00:00:00 mysqld

 5900 ?        00:00:00 mysqld

 5901 ?        00:00:00 mysqld

 5902 ?        00:00:00 mysqld

 5903 ?        00:00:00 mysqld

 5904 ?        00:00:00 mysqld

 5914 ?        00:00:00 mysqld

 5915 ?        00:00:00 mysqld

 5917 ?        00:00:00 mysqld

 5921 ?        00:00:00 mysqld
```

 ora non vi ho mai fatto caso ma è normale che mysql avvii tutti questi processi?dopotutto è una installazione ex-novo su questa macchina...

Altri input sono bene accetti, grazie.

Ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

 *drumpaul wrote:*   

> ora non vi ho mai fatto caso ma è normale che mysql avvii tutti questi processi?dopotutto è una installazione ex-novo su questa macchina...

 

si' e' normalissimo che faccia cosi'

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

si anche io ho problemi con la versione dev-db/mysql-5.0.38 ... possibile che dipenda da questa versione?

----------

## drumpaul

Ho fatto la prova, con il passaggio da mysql-5.0.26-r2 a 5.0.38 ...a posto!dunque non è la versione di mysql ma probab qualcosa nel file di configurazione...

@!equilibrium

non per contraddirti, ma per scrupolo ho dato un'occhiata ai processi sulla versione funzionante prima dell'aggiornamento e a mysql avviato,senza attività in corso il suddetto comando:

```
# ps -A | grep mysql
```

ha trovato un solo processo "mysqld" attivo... mentre nelle stesse condizioni appena dopo un avvio la nuova versione di mysql (quella sul portatile) presenta una decina di processi... 

Dopo l'aggiornamento del desktop i processi presenti subito dopo un avvio/riavvio sono uno, dunque cosa fa impazzire mysql e gli fa creare quel numero spropositato di processi senza motivo?forse siamo sulla strada giusta?

----------

## drumpaul

Penso di aver risolto il problema, quantomeno ora lo stop/riavvio sono tornati alla normalità.

Chiedo scusa ad !equilibrium perché effettivamente ho notato che nella mia postazione portatile mysql crea una decina di processi mentre sul mio server ne rimane uno... probabilmente è semplicemente questione che non ho una conoscenza così capillare di mysql per cui non capisco ciò. Comunque come detto ora lo stop avviene in pochi secondi come normale.

Tra l'altro penso di aver risolto riemergendo mysql-init-scripts.

Grazie comunque per i post.

Ciao

----------

